

Are carriers keeping the unlocking commitments they made to the FCC? - sinak
https://www.repeaterstore.com/pages/fcc-unlocking-commitments

======
droob
AT&T is allowing it, but only through a semi-convoluted series of email
notifications about notifications, followed by verification links that unlock
verification links.

~~~
CPLX
I had to deal with this recently for a trip abroad and can echo the article's
findings that AT&T basically did what they are supposed to. I was able to get
my older out of contract iPhone unlocked in about an hour without too much
insanity.

------
kxo
> Reforming the DMCA is critical

should be "Repealing"

